# Tomcat Web Application Manager unbenutzbar



## Masterpurzel (29. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein riesiges Problem mit meinem Apache Tomcat 7. Wenn ich unter Applications eine Application mit folgenden Kommandos ausführen will kommt nur:

Start - Stop - Reload - Undeploy



> FAIL - Tried to use command /start via a GET request but POST is required
> FAIL - Tried to use command /stop via a GET request but POST is required
> usw.



Wer kennt das Problem und die Lösung? 

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, Danke 

Lg Masterpurzel


----------

